# Connexion Ipod touch



## Le Baron (11 Juillet 2008)

Hello,
Voici mon problème depuis la mise à jour d'itunes 7.7 :

Lorsque je branche mon Ipod touch 32 Mb à mon Imac Itunes ce lance et puis il me faut attendre 2 bonne minutes pour voir apparaître mon ipod  dans la colonne  de  gauche pendant ce temps j'ai le joli ballon de plage qui tourne.

Merci salutations 
Le Baron


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2008)

Chez moi, pas de soucis particuliers, mais c'est vrais que je n'ai jamais trouvé la connexion du iPhone sur iTunes bien rapide. Du coup, plus ou moins longs depuis le changement d'iTunes, je n'y fais pas attention, c'était déjà long


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juillet 2008)

Pareil, c'est plus ou moins long...

Il y a des pics vers le haut, des pics vers le bàs...
Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de soucis de ce côté-ci.

As-tu installer 2.0 ??


----------



## Le Baron (12 Juillet 2008)

Ok merci pour la 2.0 cela fait depuis 14h00 (bon pas en continu !!) que j'essaye en vain je crois que re-tenterais ma chance tout à l'heure 

Bonne journée

Le Baron


----------



## Macuserman (12 Juillet 2008)

Je le fais dans les minutes qui viennent, puisque les serveurs vont bien mieux !! 

J'ai déjà choisi mes applis...


----------



## septimus (12 Juillet 2008)

Le Baron j'ai exactement le même problème que toi. J'ai jeté les prefs itunes, réinstaller la 7.7 mais rien n'y fait. Même le passage à 2.0 n'a rien changé. En passant j'ai installé remote mais j'ai droit à "bibliothèque introuvable" sur l'ipod


----------



## Spacegoat (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème assez similaire sur mon iPod Touch 16 GO.
Premièrement, j'ai essayé de mettre à jour mon iPod avec la V2, donc je l'ai branché à mon MacBook, le soucis c'est qu'il fait bugger iTunes (la roue arc-en-ciel de la mort). Je l'ai débranché et branché sur l'iBook de mon frère, son ordi le reconnaît sans problèmes. 
J'ai réinitialisé mon iPod, mon ordi s'est mis à le reconnaître (bon il était vide bien sûr). J'ai donc passé mon iPod en V2 et remis de la musique et des applications. L'iPod Touch fonctionne comme un charme, même l'application Remote me permet de prendre la commande d'iTunes sur mon ordi. Mais par contre bizarrement mon iPod Touch n'est plus reconnu (à nouveau) par mon MacBook : même symptômes qu'avant, la roue arc-en-ciel de la mort !!! Quand je débranche mon iPod, ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'avant qu'iTunes ne se remette à fonctionner, mon iPod (pourtant débranché) se met à "monter" sur iTunes pendant quelques secondes. Le plus bizarre c'est que l'ordi de mon frère le reconnaît par contre toujours.

Que faire, je ne vais quand même pas devoir reformater mon MacBook  ?


----------



## majorlefou (18 Juillet 2008)

moi non plus je viens de le recevoir et j'arrive pas a connecter mon touch 8 giga sur le vista je vais telecharger la version 7.7 sur mon xp et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Le Baron (18 Juillet 2008)

J'ai aussi le ballon de plage qui tourne pendant env 2' puis tout rentre dans l'ordre bon c'est très un peu longuet quand tu veut "vite"mettre un truc dans l'ipod 

Bon Week 

Le Baron


----------

